# Training drunk?



## jimm (Sep 24, 2011)

Right well first off i know im gonna be getting flamed from all angles for writing this but last night i had like 2 beers just enough to feel it and a little joint and had a really good arms bi/tri workout lol now i would not reccomend drinkin a six pac hitting a bong then going to the gym no not by any means.. i was ment to go gym as per usual but well i worked alot later then planned by the time id got home ate and got my stuff sorted it was 9pm so yeah any way this was odd i was able to lift with alot more intensity then usuall.

e.g i know i can do ex amount of reps with ex amount of weight roughly but i was just going and going and going lol sick pumps i was like wtf i must be "thinking" im having a good workout cause im slightly under the influence.. but the iron doesnt lie and i was going stong last nite haha strange any one else had similar expericence?

p.s ohh and i dont wanna hear ppl saying "dude drinking and lifting is bad" ect.. i know it is i only had just enough to feel it a lil i was by no means shitfaced... just a lil drunk and a lil high.. peace out and one love...


----------



## troubador (Sep 24, 2011)

It just seemed that way cause you were high. You were really benching 95lbs at 10 seconds per rep and at one point took a 15 minute nap on the leg press.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 24, 2011)

Working out stoned is not bad. I used to do it all of the time when I smoked.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2011)

When i was younger my friend had a bench at his house we would get drunk and bet who could bench the most.That was 10 years ago I would never lift in that condition today or recommend it.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

It's probably not really helping your workout at all.  It might have felt like a good workout but the empty calories and hormonal changes aren't really helping build muscle.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 24, 2011)

i drank 32 oz of beer and trained arms once, it was awesome. Great pump but def not a good thing for working out...


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Sep 24, 2011)

I have also noticed great pump effect taking a couple of beers an hour before workout, so its not nessecary a bad thing to do...


----------



## FitnessFreek (Sep 24, 2011)

I've done more pullups drunk than sober...same feeling as you I guess lol


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

FitnessFreek said:


> I've done more pullups drunk than sober...same feeling as you I guess lol



just because you do more, doesn't mean it does the body good


----------



## Drew1975 (Sep 24, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> just because you do more, doesn't mean it does the body good


 

no but it most help


----------



## KelJu (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm popeye, and weed is my spinach. Weed increases my endurance and power output dramatically. Alcohol, on the other hand doesn't sound like a good idea before going to the gym. I went to a football pre-season scrimmage game half drunk, and I didn't think I was going to make it to the end of the game. I swore to myself that I would never mix alcohol and athletics again.


----------



## jackedntan (Sep 24, 2011)

When I used to smoke bud, I would smoke n lift a lot. I always enjoyed it. I'm not a fan of drinking n working out though.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Sep 26, 2011)

wrong thread


----------



## zoco (Sep 27, 2011)

SurfsideRyan said:


> wrong thread



Agreed


----------



## Cork (Sep 27, 2011)

Weird coincidence.  Last night I actually had a pitcher of beer then went to workout.  It was deload so I wasn't concerned with weight.  I just wanted to see how it felt.  I didn't like it really.  Maybe it was due to the quantity of beer, but I just didn't feel comfortable.  In my workouts, even deloads, I get in the zone and pound shit out.  The alcohol stopped me from really getting in to that mindset.

This time around I definitely drank too much beforehand, but I don't know if I'd try it again unless I'm dicking around with my friends with strongman implements after only 1 or 2 beers (not pitchers, lol).

When it comes to beer and empty calories... that's not completely true when it comes to working out.  Your body will use that sugar for energy just like any other carb source you might take pre/intraworkout.  For that reason, I would only do beer or wine.  No shots before lifting.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

I used to drink before martial arts classes.  You remember things best if you are in the same state as when you learned them.  I figured if I ever ended up in the middle of a fight I would be drunk at a bar. I was also another great excuse to drink in college. 

On the other hand, I wouldn't try lifting and drinking.  Its just ass backward.


----------



## blizzard93 (Sep 28, 2011)

Theoretically, alcohol should increase the amount of blood flow to the muscle during a workout.  Afterall, it is a blood thinning agent.  Coupled with its ability to increase tolerance for pain...one could expect some insane pumps and blowout sets.  I can recall reading way back when about Arnold and those guys putting shots of whiskey in their shakes.  So, adding a shot or 2(max) depending on your weight b4 a workout could potentially be beneficial.  The problem, tho, is you have to be completely honest with yourself here...Personally, i have a drinking problem and thus abstain.  If i convinced myself it was ok to have some liquor before a workout, id be off the bar doing jaeger bombs b4 i got to my 2nd set at the gym.


----------



## jimm (Sep 28, 2011)

just got a mental image of me having a few jager bombs and going to the gym lol...

Yeah its not clever really but i see your bro science behind it im sure weed increases blood flow aswell i swaer my arms got pumped! it is silly tho... i start a new cycle in 2 days so i wont be drinking for the next 12 weeks.. im gonna be on the tren tho so i might just smoke the odd joint if i cant sleep but tbh last time i ran it i never really got the sleep side effect but i am running higher dose this time  ive been drinking too much recently i blame it on my weak mind and my girlfriend always wanting me to come out and get smashed (its hard to balance the two up bodybuilding and social life she was saying i was becoming to boring ect..) ive lost a bit of weight and muscle and strenght feel pretty shit if im honest but cant wait to pin it its time to get serious again i think. 

Been slacking for too long now bingeing quite hard its not good mentally or physically speacialy when about 4 month ago i was best shape of my life getting comment like wow you look good and shit to wow youve lost weight!!

Interesting what you said about arnie and them with the shakes tho were did you hear that?


----------



## blizzard93 (Sep 28, 2011)

it was in some bodybuilding mag a while back i think.  i just did a search and found a youtube vid of him doing a shot of jim beam.  but he's just joking around.  so the 'shot in the pre workout shake' is probably more legend than fact.  go figure!


----------



## jimm (Sep 28, 2011)

blizzard93 said:


> it was in some bodybuilding mag a while back i think. i just did a search and found a youtube vid of him doing a shot of jim beam. but he's just joking around. so the 'shot in the pre workout shake' is probably more legend than fact. go figure!


 

.....err yeah. Ive seen that jim beam vid lol u said u read something about him putting shots in his shakes you go figure.. any way yeah alchol dehydrates you so robs your muscles and the rest of your body of all of its water.. so to have a few jimmy beams the night before a contest could dry out what is all ready a extremly dried out body and thus making you even more ripped go figure...


----------



## strongrunbox (Sep 28, 2011)

I lift at home so I have ample opportunities to drink beer while lifting, which I often do.  

I use to smoke pot before lifting and most other strength exercises, and what most others have said, _it is more fun to lift while high_, shit didn't even Arnold do it?
There's the old adage that you feel stronger while drunk, which is true, however I never lift while drunk and at the utmost, a little, little buzz.  It adds a little intensity.  I drink plenty of water while lifting though also


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 28, 2011)

Good for you, whatever works for you man.  I can tell you it wouldn't work for me though because as soon as I introduce alcohol to my system I feel extremely relaxed followed by lazy, I think most people do especially with beer.


----------



## mljoshua (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL - that's good!

Michael
5X5 Workout


----------



## platinumabs (Sep 28, 2011)

sounds like an accident waiting to happen..


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't really like to lift drunk or high.  But I do like to lift and then hit a protein shake while I smoke some tree.  Relaxes me.  Then I hit some grizzly wintergreen for the sugar-nutrient-rush without the sugar.  Then I'm high and go demolish some food, and get high again.  Repeat the next day.


----------



## TooOld (Sep 29, 2011)

Training drunk or high is stupid.


----------



## effinrob (Sep 29, 2011)

troubador said:


> it just seemed that way cause you were high. You were really benching 95lbs at 10 seconds per rep and at one point took a 15 minute nap on the leg press.



lol!


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 29, 2011)

I take these booze and weed kind of threads about as serious as the one that someone posted a while back about eating pizza everyday.  I mean not nothing but pizza, but a few slices of pizza everyday.  And he questioned it's validity. "I mean it has protein, carbs and fat..."....then I laughed.  

I mean water and proper hydration thins the blood...to where it needs to be.  Anytime you introduce an outside substance some other inside substance is throw out of balance, regardless of how it temporarily makes you feel.  Oh yea, then there's this thing called brain damage...but I digress....

Hey have fun!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Training drunk or high is stupid.



Shut the fuck up idiot!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I take these booze and weed kind of threads about as serious as the one that someone posted a while back about eating pizza everyday.  I mean not nothing but pizza, but a few slices of pizza everyday.  And he questioned it's validity. "I mean it has protein, carbs and fat..."....then I laughed.
> 
> I mean water and proper hydration thins the blood...to where it needs to be.  Anytime you introduce an outside substance some other inside substance is throw out of balance, regardless of how it temporarily makes you feel.  Oh yea, then there's this thing called brain damage...but I digress....
> 
> Hey have fun!




You are always pulling this shit out of your ass! dude, I respect your abilities and all, but you haven't ever gave it an honest go. You haven't. There has never been a reputable non-biased double blind study performed to test athletes abilities while on THC and long term effects of training while on THC. 

You sound like the idiots that talk shit about steroids who don't know shit about steroids. Seriously dude, that is you right now. Stop talking out of your ass on this subject. Go lift weights for two years high like I did, or point to a real study, which is impossible because their are none, or shut the fuck up.


----------



## TooOld (Sep 30, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Shut the fuck up idiot!



Tough guy eh?


----------



## jimm (Sep 30, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I take these booze and weed kind of threads about as serious as the one that someone posted a while back about eating pizza everyday. I mean not nothing but pizza, but a few slices of pizza everyday. And he questioned it's validity. "I mean it has protein, carbs and fat..."....then I laughed.
> 
> I mean water and proper hydration thins the blood...to where it needs to be. Anytime you introduce an outside substance some other inside substance is throw out of balance, regardless of how it temporarily makes you feel. Oh yea, then there's this thing called brain damage...but I digress....
> 
> Hey have fun!


 

bro its a stupid thread i started it whilse i was drunk i blame it on my girl shes a bad influence! ive stopped drinking all together now oh and p.s that was a one off thing lol you live and learn im still young haha...

peace and love..


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 30, 2011)

KelJu said:


> You are always pulling this shit out of your ass! dude, I respect your abilities and all, but you haven't ever gave it an honest go. You haven't. There has never been a reputable non-biased double blind study performed to test athletes abilities while on THC and long term effects of training while on THC.
> 
> You sound like the idiots that talk shit about steroids who don't know shit about steroids. Seriously dude, that is you right now. Stop talking out of your ass on this subject. Go lift weights for two years high like I did, or point to a real study, which is impossible because their are none, or shut the fuck up.


Are you serious?  lol....  Are you high now? The original poster said he was drunk when he wrote this...The jokes on you! 
I'm glad you appreciate my abilities...because I very very very very very very seldom talk about my abilities.  

Such a shame because I always thought your avatar and signature were funny!  Oh well....

Show me anywhere where I've downed weed or alcohol or pulled something out of my ass.  I do give my opinion often though, and they say those are like assholes....so....maybe so.    

What am I always pulling out of my ass?  Show me?  I simply said I don't take these threads seriously.  If that pisses you off then so be it.  Talking out of my ass?  I hardly say anything about the subject besides the type of shit I said above.  

Are you high now?  
Are you sensitive about the subject because you really love to get high and drunk and train and others that criticize it strike a nerve with you?  
I don't need a double blind study to know that metabolizing alcohol,thc, and inhaling smoke are not in MY best interest when trying to manipulate my body's systems, just like I don't need one to know I shouldn't have just eaten that peanut butter and jelly sandwich.  I am also not interested in a double blind study about eating pizza everyday...are you?  I criticized that thread...did you come to the poster's support then or was it a subject you weren't that interested in, and not the fact that I was pulling something out of my ass and not talking about research data in regards to mozzarella and tangy yet aromatic red sauce with 11 herbs and spices????

Now since you've never came at me sideways before, that I know of,  I'll let this one go as a misunderstanding...or you being high and/or drunk, as I usually only try to make enemies with spammers or true morons.  

I'm sorry that you think I "always" pull this sort of shit. Now I admit, I do always make fun of these threads.  That's my right, and it will not change.  I've smoked plenty in my day, and just had a cheeseburger with tequila.  For me weed is something for relaxing and or music, contemplation, social smoke, whatever. For some it's great for working out.  Do that thing you want to do, just don't expect others to agree with you. I know a guy who would do meth and workout.  You can't tell me that wouldn't help a workout.  I don't need a double blind study to criticize such and don't really need to explain more than an emoticon in my opinion.  

Are you high now?  

And no I will not take you up on your offer to lift weights high for two years.  
Just think when I have glaucoma and can't see the screen to type my rebuttals to lame threads, you can still be here inviting people to workout for 2 years high as part of their very own double "blind" study...get it?  Blind, glaucoma, cause I'd be blind...but the study is called....oh nevermind...

Go to taco bell and calm down...why so serious???


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 30, 2011)

jimm said:


> bro its a stupid thread i started it whilse i was drunk i blame it on my girl shes a bad influence! ive stopped drinking all together now oh and p.s that was a one off thing lol you live and learn im still young haha...
> 
> peace and love..



It's ok I'm just shooting the shit for the most part...glad everyone doesn't take me so serious.


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2011)

the combination of alcohol which is a CNS depressant and rigorous exercise the body does not like.  when I was in in the Navy in A school at NTC san diego in the late 80's dudes would drop dead all the time from this.  most likely a percentage of them had back tickers also but not a good thing to do.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 30, 2011)

LAM said:


> the combination of alcohol which is a CNS depressant and rigorous exercise the body does not like.  when I was in in the Navy in A school at NTC san diego in the late 80's dudes would drop dead all the time from this.  most likely a percentage of them had back tickers also but not a good thing to do.



Double blind research or it didn't happen!


----------



## Malakas11 (Sep 30, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Tough guy eh?



He's not the one making one line, baseless assertions like "training high or drunk is stupid". You didn't even back that statement up


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Are you serious?  lol....  Are you high now? The original poster said he was drunk when he wrote this...The jokes on you!
> I'm glad you appreciate my abilities...because I very very very very very very seldom talk about my abilities.
> 
> Such a shame because I always thought your avatar and signature were funny!  Oh well....
> ...





Why did you care that some kid thinks p90x is the shit? Same reason, and it involves people talking out of their ass and it is annoying. I'm not talking about training drunk either. I am talking about THC. This has been brought countless times, and you always chime in with your "training high is stupid" bullshit. You don't know, and you sound like the p90x kid telling you that your are an idiot for saying it is not optimal. You said that training with the aid of THC is on par with eating pizza everyday. That is a dumb statement. If you don't want to be called on it, don't say stupid shit over and over again.


----------



## Ceptor (Oct 1, 2011)

In Ireland we do most things drunk anyway... lol


----------



## TooOld (Oct 1, 2011)

Malakas11 said:


> He's not the one making one line, baseless assertions like "training high or drunk is stupid". You didn't even back that statement up



It's common sense. If you need a study to back up common sense, you clearly lack it.

Anyway, knock yourself out if you need to drink or smoke weed to get through a workout. Just stay the fuck out of my way if you are in the gym the same time as me.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 1, 2011)

training high and drunk are worlds apart, I wouldn't even compare them

I wouldn't train drunk ever, if you're already drunk though I guess it's better than missing a workout

I'll smoke bud before I lift all the time though, a couple hits and some good music and I'm more in the zone than ever


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 1, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Why did you care that some kid thinks p90x is the shit? Same reason, and it involves people talking out of their ass and it is annoying. I'm not talking about training drunk either. I am talking about THC. This has been brought countless times, and you always chime in with your "training high is stupid" bullshit. You don't know, and you sound like the p90x kid telling you that your are an idiot for saying it is not optimal. You said that training with the aid of THC is on par with eating pizza everyday. That is a dumb statement. If you don't want to be called on it, don't say stupid shit over and over again.


....
1. I love you "calling me on it" actually. And you're not really even calling me on it...you're just complaining.  "Calling someone out" is a good phrase to help get your manhood up...oh shit he called Merkaba out!  Oh shit oh no he didn't!  So I'll see your "calling me out", and raise you a "show me"   Show me where I said training high is stupid.  Maybe I did.  If I did, i will defend it with my next move...if I really feel the need to.  I mean, does one really need double blind studies to say "training high is stupid"...???  Kinda like I don't need them to say driving high is stupid. I don't need to be a fucking marijuana expert to have a goddam opinion and you can quote me all the shit you want or classifications of said drug strains and their scientific names.  I think I usually just make fun of how stupid the thread is or the question of "can i lose weight from smoking marijuana" is.  Now yes THAT, is some stupid shit.  But don't make assertions if you're not going to back them up.  Go do a search and find me the posts, 'cause I'm not, 'cause the burden of proof is on you since you're making allegations about me, or at least I'm putting it on you. So go find them now and post them. I'd like a rehash of all the shit I've said about this sort of thing, it will be fun for me and prove to everyone how much of an asshole I try to be.  So get to work. While you do that I'm gonna roll one!  
1B. Are you high right now?
1C. And to remind you this thread was about smoking AND drinking, hence the brain damage comment. He posted it to get a response and I gave him one.  Otherwise he woulda put it in his journal or something.  So again, I know it seems like trickery to you by now, but I was responding to his post, and you want to come save the goddam world. 
1D. Don't put fucking words in my mouth to try to power up your opinions.  I didn't say eating pizza was on par with anything.  Pay better attention to where the crime is being committed before you put your cape on cap'n save'em.
2. P90x and training under the influence are two totally different things.  And just as I said in the p90x thread I'll say it in here:  Buy it. Do it!  Do p90x,insanity, hiphop abs,the abs couch,zumba(are you gonna get pissed off If I say that zumba isn't optimal??)whatever chuck norris endorses, and do it while you're high, juggling cow patties for all I care!  I don't give a flying fuck.  But if someone wants to criticize you for it, that's their right and you should expect such and if you can't handle it then fuck off out of the kitchen Gordon Ramsey style. Shit you post some double blind studies saying thc and training IS optimal.  
.
2B. Are you high right now?

3. This isn't about someone arguing if p90x is optimal.  Sure it's optimal if you want to be the best you can be at P90x.  There's nothing special about it and one could mash together any group of exercises, shorten the rest period, adjust the intensity and there you have it. You're criticizing my criticism of what is "optimal" about someone telling you to balance on four balls and do pushups?  I hate to sound like an internet troll, but FAIL! So why are you even talking about p90x?  It lessens whatever kind of point you're trying to make...which so far is nothing but "I don't like the way you make remarks about things"  Get over yourself!  I'm a smart ass...I'm also fair and usually word my remarks in a way not to totally exclude any group.  I try to never say never, but 99% of the time is a hell of a lot, and 99% of the time if you brought this conversation up anywhere with anyone that gives a shit they'd look at you like you're stupid without worrying about your double blind studies.  Do you think I'm going to agree with everything you like or do? What about everyone else in the world.  Do you think they are going to try training high for two years or worry about how "valid" your point is?  lol....And i think there have since been a few more criticisms from others, but I see that you've been harboring resentment for little ol' me...God I love that! Especially since I don't really care enough to remember who posts alot of shit I don't agree with, I only remember those that seem to know what they are talking about.  See how you have a choice as to what you put your mind to and focus on?  Funny how that works huh?  Oh whatever, your brain is probably fried! Nevermind!
4. I didnt' say it was on par with eating pizza everyday, I said I don't need scientific research to know it's not worth arguing about!

5. *Now maybe my scientific mind isn't working right now, but are you really trying to say that thc makes workouts optimal?  Because if you're not trying to say that, then you are by default proving my point, so what is your reason for talking shit?  *

"waaahhh, you sound like those guys, you sound like those guys..." so let me guess, you use gear, like p90x and like getting high and training?  Ok I've got it now thanks!

pssss....hey...are you high right now?

p90x is a circuit training protocol...I can come up with a billion of them, who couldn't? And if beach body put the money behind it we'd have another great product to post about.  It will always be laughed at by many of us and is not the same as you getting your g string in a wad because I don't openly condone training under the influence. So come up with some other off the wall comparison of shit you've been fostering about what I complain about.  Frankly I'm glad I've done a few things to bother you at this point and I will be sure to make a note of it!  

So I will make myself feel more macho by "calling you out" once again and telling you to post up where I said training high is stupid or whatever else you want to find.  

You know what they say, if you've never pissed anybody off, you've never stood for anything.  And you want to keep coming back arguing about something?...you're kinda showing what's wrong with being high so goddam much!  You can't dig your way out of a hole!  Please post again and prove you've got another shovel or two in your fried out grey matter arsenal of excavation tools!  Dig a little deeper and let it be a grave for this thread! Here's a joint while you get, like, a killer work out, dude, while you dig at it, ya know bro? sweeeet!  So cool...don't ever say I've never given you anything!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 1, 2011)

troubador said:


> It just seemed that way cause you were high. You were really benching 95lbs at 10 seconds per rep and at one point took a 15 minute nap on the leg press.


I missed this one. I swear I had tears in my eyes laughing after I actually thought about it!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 1, 2011)

Malakas11 said:


> He's not the one making one line, baseless assertions like "training high or drunk is stupid". You didn't even back that statement up



Why would someone need to back that statement up?  lol...I don't get it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 1, 2011)

i dont train drunk. when im drunk all i wanna do is hangout with ppl or fuck. i dont train high. when im high all all i wanna do is play videos games, eat fastfood, sleep and fuck. so no either sober or hopped up on Pre W/O only for me


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> ....
> 1. I love you "calling me on it" actually. And you're not really even calling me on it...you're just complaining.  "Calling someone out" is a good phrase to help get your manhood up...oh shit he called Merkaba out!  Oh shit oh no he didn't!  So I'll see your "calling me out", and raise you a "show me"   Show me where I said training high is stupid.  Maybe I did.  If I did, i will defend it with my next move...if I really feel the need to.  I mean, does one really need double blind studies to say "training high is stupid"...???  Kinda like I don't need them to say driving high is stupid. I don't need to be a fucking marijuana expert to have a goddam opinion and you can quote me all the shit you want or classifications of said drug strains and their scientific names.  I think I usually just make fun of how stupid the thread is or the question of "can i lose weight from smoking marijuana" is.  Now yes THAT, is some stupid shit.  But don't make assertions if you're not going to back them up.  Go do a search and find me the posts, 'cause I'm not, 'cause the burden of proof is on you since you're making allegations about me, or at least I'm putting it on you. So go find them now and post them. I'd like a rehash of all the shit I've said about this sort of thing, it will be fun for me and prove to everyone how much of an asshole I try to be.  So get to work. While you do that I'm gonna roll one!
> 1B. Are you high right now?
> 1C. And to remind you this thread was about smoking AND drinking, hence the brain damage comment. He posted it to get a response and I gave him one.  Otherwise he woulda put it in his journal or something.  So again, I know it seems like trickery to you by now, but I was responding to his post, and you want to come save the goddam world.
> ...



I didn't call you out. I called you on. Those are two completely different things. Calling out is what faggots do when they watch too much WWF and need some attention. Calling someone on something is what people do when someone repeatedly says something that is false. Yes, my training was optimal when I consumed THC while I trained, and my workouts feel like failure ever since I stopped doing it. 

I don't care if this thread is about anal warts. You chimed in to say:
"I take these booze and weed kind of threads about as serious as the one that someone posted a while back about eating pizza everyday"

Now, I despise people who make strawman arguments, and I try my best not to do it, so I wasn't trying to put words in your mouth. I was paraphrasing. Now the sentence I just quoted sounds just like to me exactly how I paraphrased it. If I am wrong, then let me know, and I gladly retract my comment. 

But I didn't respond on that comment alone. You have made similar statements repeatedly over the years about A: your profound lack of respect for people's opinions that their training sessions under the influence of THC was positive, B: that people trying to live a healthy life are stupid if their consume THC, and C: that THC has no ability to increase performance. Now again, if I'm fucking wrong, let me know, and I will gladly retract what I said. 

You refuse even consider the possibility. You are a smart person, as far as I'm concerned, which pisses me off 10 times worse. I'm not calling you out, I'm not trying to start flame war, I haven't smoked weed but maybe once in the last two years, but my brain is on fullmode spaxout. My career and lifestyle aren't compatible with moderate drug use, and maybe if I did smoke weed everyday, I wouldn't wish for a comet to crash into the earth every time I head someone saying stupid shit.   

Now I am well aware that I am an intense crazy fucking person, but, everything I said I think is true, I have done the field work myself, I can't link to anything to support my beliefs since no one is willing to do any critical research. Few people are willing to consider the possibility, and even fewer are willing to try it for themselves, so any honest debate falls apart in the face of ignorant comments and ad hominem attacks. So, I don't know what else to fucking say.


----------



## jimm (Oct 2, 2011)

LMAO SOME OF THESE COMMENTS ARE TOO FUNNY


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I didn't call you out. I called you on. Those are two completely different things. Calling out is what faggots do when they watch too much WWF and need some attention. Calling someone on something is what people do when someone repeatedly says something that is false. Yes, my training was optimal when I consumed THC while I trained, and my workouts feel like failure ever since I stopped doing it.
> 
> I don't care if this thread is about anal warts. You chimed in to say:
> "I take these booze and weed kind of threads about as serious as the one that someone posted a while back about eating pizza everyday"
> ...


hey look dude...if you're gonna keep at this shit, then post something!  Don't say I did this or did that "over the years" if you don't have proof.  The search function is right over to the upper right. Did you forget?  Feeling to sluggish to try?  That's what happens to me on weed! 

"few are willing to try it for themselves"... lol... You're talking about smoking weed and going to workout.  Not some great noble mind blowing transcendental aspiration!  Damn you're funny....

 Like I said, get to work.  And where did I say I refuse to accept the possibility?  I just said the threads that show up around here are funny and a waste of time from what I see. As long as they stay the way they are I'm going to stick my head in it and laugh. And you don't have any peer reviewed double blind studies or ANYTHING to quote, yet you're "calling me ON " something?  You're ready to save the world from big bad Merkaba's remarks based on your experience with weed and lifting?  seriously?   And you haven't addressed my main question so here lets try again. It's a simple yes or no question:   *Do you think that THC and training is optimal?  *

More shovels, please!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> blablablaba



You aren't listening and you aren't thinking. You are asking me to do things that I already said can't be done and you are asking questions that I answered in full detail. You accuse me of straw man arguments, and then you launch into a series of them  If you aren't even going to read my post, then don't fucking waste your time replying. to them.

Your personal opinion and baises have given you brainlock on this subject. The retoric makes me think you have nothing of value to say about it, so kindly fuck you.


----------



## jimm (Oct 3, 2011)

FUCK THIS THREAD


----------



## Keth (Oct 3, 2011)

Last time I smoked weed I pulled my pants down and did 'The helicopter' at a party.

I don't want to do that in the gym.


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 3, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> hey look dude...if you're gonna keep at this shit, then post something!  Don't say I did this or did that "over the years" if you don't have proof.  The search function is right over to the upper right. *Did you forget?  Feeling to sluggish to try?  That's what happens to me on weed! *
> 
> "few are willing to try it for themselves"... lol... You're talking about smoking weed and going to workout.  Not some great noble mind blowing transcendental aspiration!  Damn you're funny....
> 
> ...




You didn't even read his post. He said he's only smoked once in the past 2 years.

It's obvious from your paragraphs how angry and insulted you are, not to mention the fact that you're just spewing bullshit now; which is obvious to anyone reading this thread.

Arnold smoked weed when he worked out.
Explain that one hot shot.


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 3, 2011)

TooOld said:


> It's common sense. If you need a study to back up common sense, you clearly lack it.
> 
> Anyway, knock yourself out if you need to drink or smoke weed to get through a workout. Just stay the fuck out of my way if you are in the gym the same time as me.




"Common sense" is for common people,
and common people are idiots.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 3, 2011)

Keth said:


> Last time I smoked weed I pulled my pants down and did 'The helicopter' at a party.
> 
> I don't want to do that in the gym.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Working out stoned is not bad. I used to do it all of the time when I smoked.


whoa i know i cant, thats for later lol


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 3, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> You didn't even read his post. He said he's only smoked once in the past 2 years.
> 
> It's obvious from your paragraphs how angry and insulted you are, not to mention the fact that you're just spewing bullshit now; which is obvious to anyone reading this thread.
> 
> ...



lol...I'm not angry or insulted. I'm just pretty animated when it comes to communication.  It's fun!

Arnold?  Arnold could've done alot of things while he worked out.  Explain it? Ok, Arnold smoked weed when he worked out!  And?  Did I say that noone should smoke weed when they workout?  No. I said I don't take it seriously when people talk about it like it's something special or ask dumb ass questions about how it effects your gains, etc.  There has only been a few of these threads and they seem to be the same. So don't talk shit about reading someone's thread when you obviously either haven't read well or fucking can't read.  

 And again, you and your buddy are talking all of this shit but neither of you are making any fucking points!  *Do you think thc and training is optimal? Answer the question and quit talking shit*. Give me something to work with here. Do you think it's optimal because Arnold did it is that the end all and be all of the argument..."explain that hot shot"...lol...are you serious!  Is that your main point that you wanted to bring to the table.  You're even too lazy to make a good try at it. At least kelju rambles on and tries to come up with a few sentences. And just so you know, I really don't give a shit what Arnold did I can think for myself! Was he a doctor or scientist or something?  Dude was an assisted gifted freak.  You need to try better.  Lame.    

 Let me guess you like smoking weed and you just had to come chime in with absolutely nothing to say but to talk shit?  You mentioned Arnold, he's a legend and he did a lot of shit I wouldn't do personally.  Hell who know's one day I might train high.  I won't do it for two years and I won't go log into a forum and ask how it will effect my gains because I want to see if I can fit it into my workout schedule!  
 Look around, most people chiming in don't really give that much of a shit.  And if you look you will see that he said he trained high for two years. Obviously i didn't misread this or he would've said so.    So please know what you're talking about before throwing in your little two cents worth.  

 Who are you anyways?



Thee_One said:


> "Common sense" is for common people,
> and common people are idiots.



And that's just a bullshit quote too.  You're calling common people idiots? You're full of yourself, for some reason.  I know you used it as a come back but it doesn't work.  What makes you so uncommon? A random shit talker on the internet is very common.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 4, 2011)

KelJu said:


> You aren't listening and you aren't thinking. You are asking me to do things that I already said can't be done and you are asking questions that I answered in full detail. You accuse me of straw man arguments, and then you launch into a series of them  If you aren't even going to read my post, then don't fucking waste your time replying. to them.
> 
> Your personal opinion and baises have given you brainlock on this subject. The retoric makes me think you have nothing of value to say about it, so kindly fuck you.


 



What have you said of value?  You came in talking shit and you personally attacked me. Not that I feel like a victim, but I was basically minding my business and you wanted to get personal, just like a few tards in p90x threads.  That's crossing the line, accusing me of doing this and saying that and you can't prove it you fuck ass! Fuck you were probably high and got me confused with someone else.  Your dodging ass couldn't prove otherwise!  I talk shit about products and p90x.  Making shit personal is crossing the line. Who the fuck do you think you are?  I could give a shit about you and your weed and your training!  But it's funny to see you still coming back and you haven't made a point, haven't proven a goddam thing, have you? ...And  still are *TOO FUCKING SCARED* to answer a simple question!  Is there a chicken emoticon?   

 I simply said go find the shit you're saying I did! It's not goddam rocket science bro and it should be expected since you're "calling me on it".   I'm asking you to do shit that can't be done?  What is that?  You can't back up your own shit talking?  Now you're striking me as a sheer pussy who's too fucking proud to say he misunderstood something or a situation and might have taken someone the wrong way or totally blew some shit out of proportion simply because he likes weed! And he's too lazy now to go fucking do a simple goddam search or two to come up with the threads where I said stupid shit!  How goddam typical!  I'm glad you're not a fucking lawyer!  

And I guess you meant "biases"...yes I'm biased...You're biased in the opposition you dumb ass! We are all biased.  But that's not the issue! You see there can't be an issue about biases being deemed worthy or unworthy because that would need some substantial scientific proof.  1. You can't even fucking start because you still can't answer the goddam question of *Do you think that THC and Training is optimal*???  That's what a double blind study would ask!  Just answer the fucking question kelju and quit talking shit and blabbering around calling someone else brainlocked but you can't say shit of substance!  Or do you realize that answering the fucking question "yes" would be highly fucking unlikely or else everyone would be doing it or researching it, and answering the question "No" would prove that you have no goddam argument!     I don't want you to go get a double blind study, just answer the question with YOUR OPINION! Can you do that?  

What do you think you're on to some great training epiphany and might win a fucking noble peace prize for your research on weed and training?What's your point dude?  lol

As you can see, it's really hard to Out-Shit talk me, especially when you have no fucking point!  This is why I try to not paint myself in a corner or make absolutes.  You should look into it!  

 I can do this shit all day bro because you started off on the wrong foot and you remain there.  I'm self employed I have plenty of time if you really need me to come back and clarify this for you again. You started this shit and you can't finish it!  Typical half brained human shit. 
So that's an unkindly fuck you!  How many shovels you got down there now? 

Sincerely Yours,  Oh I forgot....


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 4, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> lol...I'm not angry or insulted. I'm just pretty animated when it comes to communication.  It's fun!
> 
> Arnold?  Arnold could've done alot of things while he worked out.  Explain it? Ok, Arnold smoked weed when he worked out!  And?  Did I say that noone should smoke weed when they workout?  No. I said I don't take it seriously when people talk about it like it's something special or ask dumb ass questions about how it effects your gains, etc.  There has only been a few of these threads and they seem to be the same. So don't talk shit about reading someone's thread when you obviously either haven't read well or fucking can't read.
> 
> ...




I'm not "defending my friend", I don't even know this guy.
I just happened to read every post in this thead, and came to the conclusion that you're a crybaby.

Half of your posts have just been insults, nothing of value. You say what have I brought to the table? What have you brought sir??
All you have said is "it's not optimal", but never once have you backed that up.

You're the one who made the original claim here and have YET to defend it.

And as for the 2nd quote.
I was calling bullshit on the random old dude (probably brainwashed his whole life) who tried to come in and talk shit, but also like you, didn't defend his stance. And instead made an appeal to "common sense".

Well you know what? Common sense 150 years ago in this country was that blacks were inferior to whites, and they were our slaves.

So tell me, how common sense is a good thing Mr. Merkaba?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2011)

I like two hits and then 50 minutes on an eliptical.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Bla bla bla bla



I'm not reading any of that until you re-read my previous posts in this thread and actually comprehend what I said. You are in defensive mode and I have never seen you be so retarded before. I had no idea you were such a fucking pussy that you would lose your mind and revert to broken English and smiley abuse along with losing all reading comprehension ability the moment someone challenged your opinion. 

Jesus, I'm self proclaimed lunatic, and even I can maintain a certain level of coherent communication when aggravated. 

This discussion, which is a discussion that I would like to have, about training under the influence of THC has turned into a train wreck. I don't know know if it can be saved at this point. 

If you are willing to allow for us to hit the reset button on this shit and restart from scratch without the gay ass faggot flame war, I am willing.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2011)

Reps to KelJu and Merkaba strickly for entertainment value. Because without a double blind study This is just one man's opinion against another's.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah well, that is true, but I was willing to at least try it out and see how it felt. Let me say this, I was completely against it at first. My best friend nagged me for over a year to smoke a joint with him and go workout, and for a year I told him that I wasn't going to do it because it seemed silly. 

Finally I said yes just for shits and giggles, and I was blown away. I thought I would be lethargic and lazy, but it was the exact opposite. I was more motivated and focused. My intensity was off the charts, and my endurance was better. Pumps were more intense, and my forum was improved because I was more aware of my mind and body connection. 

It was a complete shock, because I went into it with a closed mind. I never told my buddy that he was stupid for doing it. I never made of his decisions about his training, I just didn't think it was something I would do. But after, I felt like I had just been given a great tool to aid in my training. Once I learned to control the munchies, it was a perfect supplement.

I later decided to try smoking weed and doing other things with surprising results and not so surprising results. I found pretty quickly that most things requiring complex cognitive abilities suffered: going to class, doing homework, solving puzzles, remembering where I put something. Most things requiring motor control and hand eye coordination improved dramatically for me. Disk golf, real golf, and rugby all improved.  I have talked to many other friends about this and most of what I observed seems to be common to us all. 

It defies common assumptions. All I have is anecdotal examples, but with a complete lack of hard evidence, anecdotes and personal experience are better than baseless assumptions.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 4, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Yeah well, that is true, but I was willing to at least try it out and see how it felt. Let me say this, I was completely against it at first. My best friend nagged me for over a year to smoke a joint with him and go workout, and for a year I told him that I wasn't going to do it because it seemed silly.
> 
> Finally I said yes just for shits and giggles, and I was blown away. I thought I would be lethargic and lazy, but it was the exact opposite. I was more motivated and focused. My intensity was off the charts, and my endurance was better. Pumps were more intense, and my forum was improved because I was more aware of my mind and body connection.
> 
> ...



Gaba has a relaxing effect too but does have studies to prove it is beneficial preworkout. Just saying, maybe someday someone will study it's effects and prove it to be beneficial.


----------



## jimm (Oct 4, 2011)

Just gonna hit the gym for a back sesh then smoke a fat one


----------



## jimm (Oct 4, 2011)

Bone Thugs~N~Harmony- Bud Smokers Only - YouTube


roll em up!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Gaba has a relaxing effect too but does have studies to prove it is beneficial preworkout. Just saying, maybe someday someone will study it's effects and prove it to be beneficial.



That makes perfect sense to me. I never used GABA but I used GHB for a while and the effects were similar due to GHB activating GABA receptors. It is why a cap before training was wonderful, and 3 caps before bed was equally wonderful.

Also, I really wish they would study it. Pharmaceutical companies are pumping millions into drug research for drugs that can't even beat placebo in clinical trials, yet we have weeds that grow out of the dirt that seem, on the surface, to have tremendous value in all different areas of life. It's worth looking into to. It is worth talking about. And if I seemed like a complete dickhead in this thread, it is because I get pissed the fuck off that people with no knowledge or experience with it downplay it as "stupid".


----------



## TooOld (Oct 4, 2011)

Point taken. This isn't the first time I've let stereotypical views hinder some open minded thought. Old ways die hard I guess.


----------



## jimm (Oct 4, 2011)

yo merkaba bro, is that you in your pic?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Point taken. This isn't the first time I've let stereotypical views hinder some open minded thought. Old ways die hard I guess.



And it isn't the first time I flew off the handle for the tiniest thing. I apologize for that. If you hang around long you will see me doing a lot of both.


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 4, 2011)

I take bodybuilding too serious to put anything in my body besides healthy food and high quality supplements  alcohol and weed are a waste of my fucking time as far as im concerned, been there done that.


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 5, 2011)

i was ment to go gym as per usual but well i worked alot later then planned by the time id got home ate and got my stuff sorted it was 9pm so yeah any way this was odd i was able to lift with alot more intensity then usuall. eg i know i can do ex amount of reps with ex amount of weight roughly but i was just going and going and going lol sick pumps i was like wtf i must be "thinking" im having a good workout cause im slightly under the influence..


----------



## the_predator (Oct 6, 2011)

Vernon98...you fucking troll stop posting. Everyone of your replys is a paste of the OP or someone elses reply. All 18 of your reply threads are copies of what someone else already wrote. Quit wasting peoples time


----------



## jimm (Oct 6, 2011)

the_predator said:


> Vernon98...you fucking troll stop posting. Everyone of your replys is a paste of the OP or someone elses reply. All 18 of your reply threads are copies of what someone else already wrote. Quit wasting peoples time


 

i know man he done that too me in a different thread haha what a freak .. the mod guys should just ban idiots like that!


----------



## the_predator (Oct 6, 2011)

Tell me about! I hate shit like that. I'm glad somebody else seen it. Mods...please talk to this guy or ban him.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 6, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> I'm not "defending my friend", I don't even know this guy.
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the original claim here and have YET to defend it.
> ...


1. What was the original Claim? go reread my post and tell me where I claimed something.  
2. I know who you were talking to when you "called bullshit".  
3. What is my stance, tell me where I took a stance?  I don't need to defend me saying I don't take these threads serious.  Kelju and yours for that matter, nonsense prove why I don't.  You're simply proving me right and proving why I don't take them serious.  Too much bullshit like um: 
4. You played the race card, as an insult, on the internet, and you're trying to make a point about anything?    I think that proves I WIN. How does that word make your little ego feel?  Hell I've seen the N word hurled around here and usually make a joke about it.  It won't work on me bro. Know why?  I have a brain.  Brains 154, You-0.  Did you click around first to confirm that I was black?   So do you have any other slightly "off color", pun intended, remarks left?  You just took this thread to a whole different level of funny.  "I'm not racist, I gots a colored TV!" 

Now I know what you'll say, "I was just making a point" when you could've used any correlation to do so. It used to be common sense that the world was flat.  Point taken.  But to respond to your question, there's a difference between common sense and just being unevolved and moronic.  Kinda like your post.  Do you know how common it is to hear someone play the race card to make a point?  Shit, you're right!  I stand corrected!  You're common!  
Dude when you're backed into a corner you'll do whatever it takes huh?  Instead of talking shit, how about you answer this question,moron: *Do you think that THC and training is optimal?  *

What are you going to tell me next, that you want to fight?


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Reps to KelJu and Merkaba strickly for entertainment value. Because without a double blind study This is just one man's opinion against another's.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 6, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'm not reading any of that until you re-read my previous posts in this thread and actually comprehend what I said. You are in defensive mode and I have never seen you be so retarded before. I had no idea you were such a fucking pussy that you would lose your mind and revert to broken English and smiley abuse along with losing all reading comprehension ability the moment someone challenged your opinion.
> 
> Jesus, I'm self proclaimed lunatic, and even I can maintain a certain level of coherent communication when aggravated.
> 
> ...


 


Don't give me that typical shit like you didn't read my post!  How old are you?  haha...I know you read it just like you read this one!  lol...come on dude.  You think it's going to bother me to know you didn't read it??  Typical shit on the internet...you're such much fun I almost want you to keep showing how you think.  

You think I care about you reaching for ammunition to talk shit about?  Smiley abuse, bad english?  lol....  How' this:  
It's funny that you haven't said anything about what you're trying to prove to me about weed!  You're just talking shit.  Trust me, that shit is fun!  You want me to reread? You haven't said anything!  Are you dreaming that you made a great post or something?  fuck!  funny....

I would rather abuse smileys than abuse weed! Just kidding, I just knew that would sound cliche' and fuck with you that much more!

I've never seen you this retarded before either, but then again, I've never payed any fucking attention to you, other than your avatar and sig, like I said.  And now I know why I haven't.

"I'm popeye and weed is my spinach"  you said that...lol...you said that....haha

It's ok dude.  I recognize now that you have some serious issues.  I mean fuck I would hate to live with your ass or be around you in person.  

Ok, maybe I missed something here, and If I did, I apologize to you and everyone else for wasting even more bandwidth.  But did you answer my bold question somewhere and I missed it? Seriously?  

You challenged my opinion? Where? I stated I take these threads in a non serious manner.  You jumped to some dumb shit. I reacted calmly, and gave you a chance to clarify, keeping normal lines of communication open just in case I misunderstood.  Like a real man.  Then you came back with some more dumb shit and personal attacks and started this so called "flame war" that you're ok to end just before you slip in calling me a pussy?  lol. Now you've self proclaimed that you have problems.  I think that's apparent.  

Incoherent?  haha.  Again, you have made 0points, but you're proving several, by default!  What's incoherent? I said I would clarify for you!  And judging by all of the positive reps I'm getting in my inbox,It seems pretty goddam coherent to most people who have some fucking brain cells left around here! hahaha.... I suggest you just goddam give it up bro seriously I'm laughing over here!    Oh sorry, smiley abuse!  I'm such a pussy!  

You were not trying to have a discussion about the matter, maybe now you are because you've realilzed some things.  You were angry and you acted on that anger.  By the way, anger is fear announced, just so you know.  

I'm a pussy but you're talking shit and have made 0 points.  You seriously might have brain damage dude. Maybe not from weed but from somewhere else? I mean seriously you might want to get checked.  Don't get mad, I mean you're a self proclaimed lunatic!  And your point now is to talk about syntax or grammar.  I mean how many times have we seen that shit on the internet when someone has nothing else to say? Are you going to diagram my sentences and look for dangling participles and lack of apostrophes too?  You're reaching.  What's new?

And how are you going to call a truce or whatever that is, while calling me a pussy in the same post?  This is really funny!  It's the same type of paradoxical nonsense you've been spewing the whole time.  Have your discussion about whatever.  But fuck you!  
And just for the record, I never was mad, but I won't sit back while someone tries to play me for stupid either.  Now remember, it is your free will choice to respond.  You can take it and not even respond, can't you?  Even though you've made no points.  Now, again, you don't have to respond...  you automatically lose if you don't respond...but you don't have to respond. "win" and "Lose" is a trigger word for those that think with the ego side of their brain(if they have any left) too much.  Will your ego, which is what started this dumb shit, get the best of you?  Oh yea, I'm being incoherent and you can't understand what I'm trying to say because of all of my fragments and bad syntax, oh yea that's it!  Seriously dude I'm a comedian, everyone that knows me knows that.  But I'm not stupid, I went to college and have a bachelors degree in business and a minor in sports physiology.  

The ego likes shovels. I told you you can't dig your way out of a hole! But you're hard-headed! Don't keep digging...you don't have to respond!  You don't have to respond!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 6, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> I take bodybuilding too serious to put anything in my body besides healthy food and high quality supplements  alcohol and weed are a waste of my fucking time as far as im concerned, been there done that.



Ok so just for the record. Do you think that THC and training is optimal?

Hey kelju where is the attack at?  I mean this guy is not even giving it a chance!  Btex you should workout high for 2 years like Kelju did before you make that assumption about putting healthy food and high quality supplements in your body!  I mean what kinda crap is that! 

Laugh  Out Loud


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 6, 2011)

jimm said:


> Bone Thugs~N~Harmony- Bud Smokers Only - YouTube
> 
> 
> roll em up!



Seriously one of the best Cd's ever!  



jimm said:


> yo merkaba bro, is that you in your pic?



Yes.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 6, 2011)

the_predator said:


> Vernon98...you fucking troll stop posting. Everyone of your replys is a paste of the OP or someone elses reply. All 18 of your reply threads are copies of what someone else already wrote. Quit wasting peoples time



I think we ALL can agree on that shit!


----------



## jimm (Oct 7, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Seriously one of the best Cd's ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


 

looking good bro (no homo) how long you been training?


----------



## CrazyDutton (Oct 8, 2011)

The problem with thinking it's okay to do potentially hazardous shit when drunk, it's fine until that ONE time you THINK you feel alright to do it again, and it fucks you up because you drop the bar on your neck (or whatever it is you're not supposed to be up to). Then you realise, "yep, they were right, it was pretty dumb".

Not that I haven't done my share of dumb shit, obviously. People just learn the hard way, it's how it goes.


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Working out stoned is not bad. I used to do it all of the time when I smoked.



WHEN you smoked?  You know you are still on that devil's lettuce bro!! Fuck you be talkin bout yo


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 9, 2011)

jimm said:


> looking good bro (no homo) how long you been training?



Thanks. I've been working out I guess in some capacity since C team football which wouldve been about '88 ish?  haha...I wouldn't really count that.  I'm 35, been working out more seriously since 94 when i went to college. Been working out "smarter" for about the past 10 years. Never touched anything more than creatine and caffeine.


----------



## jimm (Oct 9, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Thanks. I've been working out I guess in some capacity since C team football which wouldve been about '88 ish? haha...I wouldn't really count that. I'm 35, been working out more seriously since 94 when i went to college. Been working out "smarter" for about the past 10 years. Never touched anything more than creatine and caffeine.


 

good work man ten years ago i was 13, i got along way to go son! i wish i had stayed naturall to be honest ive been a fool with drugs all my life and took gear without even a proper year diet and training under my belt.. wot can i say lifes not fair ive done what i done now and im not lookin back..


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 10, 2011)

jimm said:


> good work man ten years ago i was 13, i got along way to go son! i wish i had stayed naturall to be honest ive been a fool with drugs all my life and took gear without even a proper year diet and training under my belt.. wot can i say lifes not fair ive done what i done now and im not lookin back..



Yea we've all done things that in hindsight might could be altered but that's what makes us individuals.  All you can do is EXPERIENCE your CREATION and pass on what you BELIEVE is worthy of experiencing to someone else.  Belief shapes creation shapes experience shapes belief shapes creation shapes experience shapes.....    well ya know.   That's the trinity.  Belief,Creation,Experience.  There is nothing else going on in the 3rd dimension. Ok damn this is turning into a different thread.


----------



## jarhead9742 (Oct 11, 2011)

dont get fucked up anymore but i once worked out while speedballing.  Coke turned up the intensity and the ron made it so i couldnt feel anything. sick


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Nov 7, 2011)

Training "drunk" is hardly recommendable, but a little alcohol in your blood may be beneficial, and we are talking about 1 - 2 beers, not more. Personally I have also noticed higher energy in the gym the day AFTER some heavy drinking, it feels like energy levels are higher than normal for some reason...


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 7, 2011)

Mr Gorbag said:


> Training "drunk" is hardly recommendable, but a little alcohol in your blood may be beneficial, and we are talking about 1 - 2 beers, not more. Personally I have also noticed higher energy in the gym the day AFTER some heavy drinking, it feels like energy levels are higher than normal for some reason...



And why is a little alcohol in the blood beneficial?  What biological process did "nature" miss out on that didn't get us primed up enough to be able to get a proper workout without having ethanol in our blood?


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Nov 8, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> And why is a little alcohol in the blood beneficial? What biological process did "nature" miss out on that didn't get us primed up enough to be able to get a proper workout without having ethanol in our blood?


 
The exact mecanisms I don't know, but a lot of drugs and stimulants works and "enhance" physical performance and what biological prosess did nature miss out in case of those I must ask? Using small doses of alchohol or other stimulants in sport is nothing new...


----------



## jimm (Nov 8, 2011)

Mr Gorbag said:


> The exact mecanisms I don't know, but a lot of drugs and stimulants works and "enhance" physical performance and what biological prosess did nature miss out in case of those I must ask? Using small doses of alchohol or other stimulants in sport is nothing new...


 

i was just gonna come on here and say fuck this thread but you have a valid point!


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 8, 2011)

Mr Gorbag said:


> The exact mecanisms I don't know, but a lot of drugs and stimulants works and "enhance" physical performance and what biological prosess did nature miss out in case of those I must ask? Using small doses of alchohol or other stimulants in sport is nothing new...



Alcohol isn't a stimulant. But that's beside the point.  

So, just to clarify, you're saying that: 
1. Ingesting ethanol will result in a more optimal workout?  
2. You don't know why?


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Nov 9, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Alcohol isn't a stimulant. But that's beside the point.
> 
> So, just to clarify, you're saying that:
> 1. Ingesting ethanol will result in a more optimal workout?
> 2. You don't know why?


 
Depending. Many bodybuilders included myself has reported better PUMP and endurance after ingesting alcohol before workout or in the morning the day after a night of drinking. Taking a couple of shot of hard licor or some wine backstage before pumping up before a show is not unheard of either. It definitly works for some of us. Why does it work? I guess its because alcohol relaxes arteries and capillaries among other possible reasons...


----------



## GMO (Nov 9, 2011)

BB's drink red wine before they take the stage to bring out vascularity.

Training drunk is just stupid and so is this thread...


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr Gorbag said:


> Depending. Many bodybuilders included myself has reported better PUMP and endurance after ingesting alcohol before workout or in the morning the day after a night of drinking. Taking a couple of shot of hard licor or some wine backstage before pumping up before a show is not unheard of either. It definitly works for some of us. Why does it work? I guess its because alcohol relaxes arteries and capillaries among other possible reasons...



You guess?  You still haven't said anything about anything...fuck it...




GMO said:


> BB's drink red wine before they take the stage to bring out vascularity.
> 
> Training drunk is just stupid and so is this thread...


Pretty Goddam Laughable!


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 9, 2011)

I wouldn't do it.

But I can see why the buzz from alcohol could help some people train.

It's more about the state of mind than the physiology behind it.


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Nov 9, 2011)

Just back from the gym; got a hell of a pump after putting 1.5 OZ of Bacardy Rum in my pre-workout shake together with 1 scoop of brewers yeast and 2 tea spoon of nescafe. I also took 125 mg of aspirine. I have good experience using those things together, but I do not always take alcohol before working out...


----------



## jimm (Nov 10, 2011)

gmo said:


> bb's drink red wine before they take the stage to bring out vascularity.
> 
> Training drunk is just stupid and so is this thread...


 



come at me bro!


----------



## ericlan (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you guys ever see the episode of the ultimate fighter where gsp brings in one of his mauy thai coaches, the guy trained and fought drunk as shit and beat the piss out of all gsp"s team gassed. I don't  drink when i lift i'm jacked enough off preworkouts, but i guess whatever floats your boat lol.


----------



## musclepop (Nov 13, 2011)

Dude, alcohol is a drug like any other. You were just high and so you felt less pain, strain, and could do more. It's as simple as that.


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 13, 2011)

ive never tried before.  might be a bad idead


----------

